# Paulding Forest FYI



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2016)

While scouting for the upcoming hunt,I noticed brand new orange paint on trees.I made a call and found out the area will be clear cut soon.
Just a heads up for further hunts if you come across trees like this.


----------



## Nick84 (Nov 9, 2016)

Is the building on braswell mountain a check station or just an equipment storage place im headed out to that side to hunt the gun hunt tomorrow


----------

